# How to "properly" copper bolus



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

I've been copper blousing by putting feed in my hand then putting the pill in the feed and the goats usually eat it right up. I was wondering how to actually copper bolus, I have the balling gun or whatever it called I just don't know how to use it...


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

I put mine in treats, they may lose a little if they chew it, they eat it so it works.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If that way works for you with no stress on you or the goat, I wouldn't be changing anything.


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

I was just wondering because they sometimes try to spit it out and don't get all of the rods. I've been having to do it like every 2 months because they are still deficient. I just don't know how to work the balling gun properly...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You put the capsule at the end of the gun. Put that to the back of their mouth and push the plunger.


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

Ok, I think the one I have is too big for the capsules I use... It always falls out before I can get it to the back of their mouth.


----------



## Goats4Milk (Jan 2, 2015)

I put it in peanut butter. They chew it a bit but they don't spit it out. The only one I can't get it to work on is my rescue. She refuses to come up to me to eat it. Even when caught she wont eat it and will go wild.

We have to catch her, shove it down her throat and keep her mouth closed until she swallows. Pain in the butt for her and us.


----------



## caprinelivin (Mar 6, 2014)

I purchased a balling gun from Santa Cruz/Ultra Cruz that is made for goats for $1.50 and it hold the larger bolus perfectly  I have seen them also in 1 feed store out of the four that I frequent and they charge around $3! so I ordered a couple. I get my boluses from there also-- I got 100 4 gram copper boluses for $50.00. I pasted the link to the animal health page. First you click on the animal on the right then the desired link on the left 

http://www.scbt.com/animal_health.html


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yeah your normal.small balling gun won't work for 2/4gram bonuses. I make up my own and the bolus I use to fit it is WAY bigger then those sizes.


----------



## Zzpygmies (Oct 31, 2014)

I use a 4 ml syringe, cut off the top, load the rods in the syringe through the top, and dose them when I have them in my stand. I get very little waste, and very little chewing of the rods


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

I use a dog pill dispenser because I couldn't find a balling gun that was small enough for 4 and 2 grams boluses. It is so much easier for me than trying to get them to eat it with treats/grain. Before mine always spit them out or chewed them completely up. Now they have to swallow it whole. I've seen much better results with not letting them chew it.


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

My three old girls will take the rods in peanut butter (I open the capsule) and the little ones I sprinkle it in a bowl with little bit of grain. Keep adding pinches of grain until it is all licked up. I figured I would choke them with the b. gun - don't like forcing things down their throat. What ever works.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I pour the rods in canned pumpkin for one doe and in mashed banana for the other two. They don't chew at all. They just suck it all down!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Ugh.. I dread copper supplements. They absolutely throw a tissy over it. I only have one doe that really needs it and I don't know why she is only one looking deficient. Maybe it just shows only on her tail and they all need it. I will try some of the options you all mentioned. It hasnt gone well for me in the past. If we had proper browse, we wouldnt be needing to supplement their diet so much.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I open the bolus and mix the rods with apple sauce. Take a syringe, cut the end off, and dispense in the back of the mouth. They generally swallow easily. The balling gun hasn't worked for me at all. Actually, leaving the bolus intact hasn't worked too well either, they usually end up chewing it and spitting it out.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

If you stick the bolus gun wayyy back on the left side of the mouth, behind the teeth and have the goats head held up ...it usually goes first try.You can use gel (like selenium gel) to help keep it in place while you position it.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

If you can get it down their throats one way or another without losing any fingers , your doing great IMO 
Some of my girls love marshmallows so i buy the real big ones , stuff them with the desired amount of rods , them give it followed immediately by another one , this way they are looking to grab the second one and don't pay much attention to the one already in their mouths , lol… Ive also noticed that they don't quite chew marshmallows , they sort of give it one or two chews then swallow it , so most of the rods your giving get swallowed and not chewed  
I would always follow the treat with the rods in it with another plain one.
They are always looking to get another treat ,so remember to have extra ones with you


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

That's what I do too ^^


----------

